# No filter planted betta tank?



## Esteban Colberto (Mar 7, 2017)

To me that sounds like the Walstad Method and I think you can do it no problem. Beneficial Bacteria lives in the soil. I'm building a 9.1 gallon Walstad Betta tank now and I'm going to start with a cheap sponge filter to start and then go without a filter.


----------



## Omar EAZi (Aug 5, 2015)

lisals said:


> Can you give it a little boost by seeding it w/ mature media from another tank?


where would you put the mature media if you're not planning to get a filter though? 



lisals said:


> What do you do about water changes with something like that?


You'll need lot of water changes on a tank like this, you'll also have to keep a constant eye on the parameters just to make sure there are no Ammonia/nitrite/nitrate spikes in the tank.

I think it's doable, I've seen Oliver Knot having a tank like that with no filter nor lightning, he keeps the tank at a window side. 
You might get algae problems that way thought..


----------



## lisals (Jun 21, 2017)

Was thinking maybe putting some mature media in a little mesh sack or maybe even taking some mature substrate and sticking it in to the tank?

Esteban. YES! Thank you for the link! That's exactly the info I was looking for 

If I can find a decent light to put on the tank. Would love to put it on our table by the window, but don't think my husband would go for that idea lol. I may give it a try though once I figure out where I can put it. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Esteban Colberto (Mar 7, 2017)

lisals said:


> Was thinking maybe putting some mature media in a little mesh sack or maybe even taking some mature substrate and sticking it in to the tank?
> 
> Esteban. YES! Thank you for the link! That's exactly the info I was looking for
> 
> If I can find a decent light to put on the tank. Would love to put it on our table by the window, but don't think my husband would go for that idea lol. I may give it a try though once I figure out where I can put it. Thanks for the info!


 @lisals here is another thread with a bunch of details about substrate, setup and lighting. The substrate/setup stuff is from a friend who's a planted tank guru and I plan on following it for my 10 gallon Walstad:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...-gallon-walstad-beginner-loads-questions.html


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Most betas live in a small 1 gallon vase with no filter and do just fine, just stay on top of WC's and you should be ok


----------



## justinmo (Nov 3, 2016)

mott said:


> Most betas live in a small 1 gallon vase with no filter and do just fine, just stay on top of WC's and you should be ok




Nope, sorry this isn't a good idea. A 1 gallon vase is not a suitable home for any fish. Really the only setup you can have long term no filter in is a walstad.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omar EAZi (Aug 5, 2015)

mott said:


> Most betas live in a small 1 gallon vase with no filter and do just fine, just stay on top of WC's and you should be ok


They might live in a 1 gallon tank, but not thrive, seeing a beta fish in these tiny bowls in a fish shop makes people think it's okay to put betas in small tanks, these small bows at fish shops are temporary coz they won't have space to put each beta in a 5 gallon+. I usually say if you don't have the budget/time to take care of fish then just don't get fishes, get yourself another hobby, maybe like some plastic fishes in a bowl with some plastic plants would do.


----------

